# Smoking monkey



## Royal (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## harvey3 (Sep 25, 2009)

Funny! hehehe...
I guess its made of wood right?


----------



## Royal (Sep 30, 2009)

it's actually ceramic...lol.


----------



## henrythomas (Oct 26, 2009)

Ohh !!! Its very cute and funny.
Its just like me. We are both smoker.
Thanks.


----------

